# anyone else see the 'adire audio' trademark for sale on ebay?



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

ADIRE AUDIO website & trademark EARN A 10% referral!!! - eBay (item 220354213398 end time Oct-28-09 15:50:42 PDT)

laf. for sale by ROBOTUNDERGROUND starting bid of 80 grand.

wat a joke. mr DW destroyed adire all by himself by cutting all the customer support on his product because he was too lazy to deal with it and hid behind his OEM product to keep him on his feet, not to mention his XBL^2 patent that he gains royalties off of.

sucks that something that used to be good turned so sour. makes me want to put adire in the same catagory as ED.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

pssh pocket change...


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I never quit understood that logo...WTF is it?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*This has been on and off of ebay for nearly a year now I think.*


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Eighty grand could fund a serious startup from scratch, plus you could name the company something that's not already tainted and people can pronounce correctly.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Patrick from Robot Underground has been selling the Adire brand for Dan for quite some time now.
I think there are a couple of threads on this very site about it

ANT


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol. news to me. ive heard some shady stuff about RU, and ive had some shady stuff done to me by adire.

id rather take the 80g and start a new company than try to resurrect something that DW has pretty much destroyed.

and the black logo is a stampeding bull (brahmah) from the front view and half of it is darkened out. its hard to see, but it makes sense when you do see it finally.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I never quit understood that logo...WTF is it?


A bull charging at you


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> A bull charging at you


I always thought that, but when looking at the above link the design is horrible....even when i try to convince myself that it is a bull.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I always thought that, but when looking at the above link the design is horrible....even when i try to convince myself that it is a bull.


It took me years to figure it out, I even had friends point it out to me, I still couldnt figure it out. I think it needs to be "simpler" to understand. I thought it was just a Linkin Park logo the first time :blush:


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> It took me years to figure it out, I even had friends point it out to me, I still couldnt figure it out. I think it needs to be "simpler" to understand. I thought it was just *a Linkin Park logo *the first time :blush:


LOL now that would move some gear.:laugh:


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I was going to buy it until you posted this.

Way to spoil a suprise *******.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

I put an offer in, we'll see...


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn, rejected...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

req said:


> and the black logo is a stampeding bull (brahmah) from the front view and half of it is darkened out. its hard to see, but it makes sense when you do see it finally.


using negative space started in the 1600's

artistically it is stupefying if you don't realize there is a whole to be considered


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Now I have to look the picture up now that it has been explained to me. I always thought it looked like a pissed off hornet.


----------

